# Liquid Bearings Lubricant....Any Reviews?



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Search came up empty on this product, but I am wondering if any of you have first hand experience with Liquid Bearings Lubricant that shows up commonly on Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEST-plasti...521465?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35a9c4eb39

It is a synthetic oil, and is plastic safe. Sounds good, but before I plunk down $8 or $9 to ship a bottle here, I thought I'd ask. Can I buy an equivalent at the Auto Parts store and save a few bucks?

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For the small amount of lubricant I use, I buy the best I can find, cheap insurance. Hob-e-lube, Aero-lube, labelle ... known performance... 

Greg


----------

